# Power query not refreshing table



## stuartmacdonald (Jun 6, 2018)

I have a query in excel, which is drawing data from named tables another workbook, both are saved in OneDrive for Business.

When I open the queries and connections tab, the query is up to date, however,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the actual table on the excel sheet has not changed since it was first created.

I have tried all manner of refresh settings and the workbook should refresh every 60 mins and every time its opened, but the tables are still not updating.

Any ideas what I'm missing?


See screenshot here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/dk2bpxx2zhk6euf/E.g.1.png?dl=0


----------



## Matt Allington (Jun 8, 2018)

As I understand, you have this

file A -> file B-> file C

file a has the data
file b points to the data via a named range
file c is power query loading data from file b

file b would need to Ben opened, refreshed and saved for file c to receive the updates. Or maybe I misunderstood.


----------



## stuartmacdonald (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi Matt

I have a series of named tables in a workbook - Planner.xls - saved on OneDrive.
I then have a workbook - Timesheet.xls - saved on OneDrive, which uses a power query to draw data from the named tables in Planner.xls, saving this in named tables within Timesheet.xls.
The query itself updates to reflect any changes in Planner.xls, but the named table does not.   

You can see in this screenshot that the pop up box show the query, and it has 4 contracts listed e.g CS-15-19 Islington Council etc....
But in the table in the workbook, its still listing 7 contracts.... Its this table that does not update.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dk2bpxx2zhk6euf/E.g.1.png?dl=0

Any ideas?


----------

